# Adding options to the Gen 2 Diesel



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

As the owner of a Cruze with both, it isn't worth your time. The collision alert gives a lot of false alarms and the lane keep assist isn't brilliant either.

They rely on a camera system mounted in the rear view mirror assembly. There would be that, another steering wheel needed, and programming for sure. Don't know about wiring.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> As the owner of a Cruze with both, it isn't worth your time. The collision alert gives a lot of false alarms and the lane keep assist isn't brilliant either.


Yep - we had a Volt loaner with both, and I now have a Volt without either, and I do not miss them at all. Lane keep assist was great for driving home at 3AM on the freeway from a party (not drunk - tired), but the forward collision warning only served to complain about how closely I followed vehicles (which really wasn't even close).


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Lane-departure warning is useful when tired from driving-too-long or whatever. 

If you trigger it unintentionally, you are too tired, time to stop and sleep in a rest area guarded by state troopers. 

The collision alert is useful too on a long trip or when tired. 
It has 3 levels, so you can set it for California mode, Midwest mode, or Boston-driver mode. 

when i drive my SS 900 miles per day across USA, after about 600 miles the dashboard beeps and the DIC pops up a message similar to "the driver surely needs a rest and/or to change astronaut-diaper by now. Pull over and rest already why don't ya."


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

eli said:


> Lane-departure warning is useful when tired from driving-too-long or whatever.
> 
> If you trigger it unintentionally, you are too tired, time to stop and sleep in a rest area guarded by state troopers.
> 
> ...


I don't think the Cruze actually does an alert. It just gently swerves back into the lane and flashes an orange lane in the DIC. It's sometimes a little bit too reactive with nudging the steering wheel when I was already in the dang lane to begin with, so I just keep it off most of the time.

Never seen a rest message either. I have seen that on a Mercedes rental.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I don't think the Cruze actually does an alert. It just gently swerves back into the lane and flashes an orange lane in the DIC.


Correct. Lane Keep is an Assist, while the Front Collision Detection is a Warning.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Speaking of adding options to the other-generation Cruze: 
I had always wanted to add the heated-steering wheel to my 2011 Cruze LS M6. 
#1 son has the car now, maybe he will find a heated-steering wheel for it. 

Heated-steering-wheel is My Favorite 2nd-gen Cruze Option, except for the 240 ft-lbs stickshift option of course.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I thought someone had tried, in the past, to put a heated Buick Verano wheel in the car. Not sure what ever came of that.

I have one in my Volt, and then I get into the CTD and feel like a plebian with her non-heated steering wheel, haha.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

I almost bought a Buick Veranda just due to the heated steering wheel, but it was only available with the slushbox.... no stickshift no sale.


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

eli said:


> I almost bought a Buick Veranda just due to the heated steering wheel, but it was only available with the slushbox.... no stickshift no sale.


Yet you can get the heated wheel on a manual, diesel, Chevy Cruze??? (I have it on one).


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Never saw the use for either, I don't want to be driving around with Zombies relying on their cars to drive for them or keep them awake. If your too tired to drive, dont!


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

HondaTech2016 said:


> Never saw the use for either, I don't want to be driving around with Zombies relying on their cars to drive for them or keep them awake. If your too tired to drive, dont!


Seems that possible symptoms of being tired are slowness to notice that one is tired and to react. Being notified early by the car that one is tired is sometimes annoying and sometimes valuable.

If the other drivers car has the various wtf detectors they may save your life so i encourage all y’all to try them if you get a chance, especially on a distance cruise.....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

eli said:


> Seems that possible symptoms of being tired are slowness to notice that one is tired and to react. Being notified early by the car that one is tired is sometimes annoying and sometimes valuable.
> 
> If the other drivers car has the various wtf detectors they may save your life so i encourage all y’all to try them if you get a chance, especially on a distance cruise.....


I'm glad Toyota's making a lot of this stuff standard.

Especially the auto high beams.

Your average Toyota driver absolutely NEEDS this stuff...


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I would really have liked to have the blindspot indicator. Not sure if it's me or the b-pillar, but it seems like it's easier to overlook things that are right beside me. I can generally hear something beside me better than I can see it!

Aside from that, I can take it or leave it. I've had most of the other features on my many loaners this year and I don't like them enough that I would trade out of my Cruze to get them. Collision detection does throw false alarms. Adaptive cruise control is pretty cool, but not real practical on a manual transmission. I like the auto-brights, but they're not a deal-breaker.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

johnmo said:


> I would really have liked to have the blindspot indicator. Not sure if it's me or the b-pillar, but it seems like it's easier to overlook things that are right beside me. I can generally hear something beside me better than I can see it!
> 
> Aside from that, I can take it or leave it. I've had most of the other features on my many loaners this year and I don't like them enough that I would trade out of my Cruze to get them. Collision detection does throw false alarms. Adaptive cruise control is pretty cool, but not real practical on a manual transmission. I like the auto-brights, but they're not a deal-breaker.


Adaptive cruise would be nice but sadly isn't offered on the Cruze. 

Rear cross traffic and Blind spot are probably my favorite features. The rest, meh. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I remember the '13 300S (Hemi, AWD) we had for a week had collision detection - and absolutely lost its **** one day driving home when...absolutely nothing was in front of the car - not even a leaf. 

It gave me a good laugh.


----------

